
Drawbridge [2011] - rolph
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/drawbridge/?from=http%3A%2F%2Fresearch.microsoft.com%2Fen-us%2Fprojects%2Fdrawbridge%2F
======
rolph
the roots of pico process i think this is where to start vivisecting the
development of WSL

